# Wooden breeder boxes



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

If you use them can you please post some piccies? 

Would like to see different designs, taa muchly.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

batteries are flat in my camera but I'll take some at the weekend when I've replaced them.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks, i know a lot of people use them but for some reason seem hesitant to show them


----------



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

I'll take some later - I use 2 different kinds


----------



## The-Church-Mouse (Jun 4, 2012)

I would also be interested in seeing the designs used if possible.


----------



## The-Church-Mouse (Jun 4, 2012)

I have found pics of the breeder boxes on the NMC site, very similar to what I used years ago, however I much prefer the modern day use of rub/tub set up that seem so popular now. One point about the boxes that I "think" has some clout is the fact that with certain colouration the advantage of a dark house will benefit show quality stock as opposed to being housed in a transparent rub/tub. ??


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

these are my favored cage size,18 " x 12 " approx.

























I used to include a seperate nest area but don't bother now.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I have some much larger but in my opinion they breed better and keep fitter in smaller cages.I think the smallest lab cages are to small but that's just my opinion,I wouldn't impose it on anyone else.Splashed with mud from the awful weather we are having. 










I'm looking after another persons mice and these are his cage design,more shoebox sized.Mice are fit and well in them.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

they are great, did you make them? or can you buy them like that?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hand made.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

you are very clever.
Is there a thread anywhere on here showing how to make them?


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

They're really nice, and neat too. I know some people prefer them darker too and tend to have circles of mesh here and there.

I had one the same design as the one your minding that i won at the midlands show on the raffle, but the mice chewed through the bottom of it within days...


----------

